# OK for ghosts?



## bonibaru (May 17, 2011)

I am expecting some L2/3 ghosts in the next day or two. Went back through old forum posts to try to decide on some communal housing options. Couldn't find an Exo Terra, but found the 12x12x12 Zoo Med version at the LPS. Cork bark on the back, sphagnum moss in the bottom, and some sterilized grapevine from last week's yard work, wound round inside and secured for climbing. I feel like it's too empty though. Does it look like I give enough climbing surface for ~3 ghosts and is there still room for them to moult? Is grapevine bad to use? I am a nervous new ghost owner. Thx!


----------



## patrickfraser (May 17, 2011)

It looks good, but I think a little large for small nymphs. You will need to put a lot of food in there for them to get fed, as they don't usually chase food items.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 17, 2011)

it looks fine to me, just supply extra food and they should do fine.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 17, 2011)

I think it looks Great !!! If you want you could add some more Vines(I would dry them out in the oven at 175-190 first) or maybe some sticks closer to the top for molting, and at most dollar stores you can get fake plant vines w/leaves for cheap.


----------



## bonibaru (May 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone, it is nice to have additional opinions and advice.


----------



## sporeworld (May 17, 2011)

Looks great. More plants (whispy with lots of space between) will keep them closer to the middle. Otherwise, they'll just hang on the top all the time. If so, be sure to place the cage hugh enough for you to easily see the roof (or you'll get a kink in your neck from watching them). 

If you're feeding them flies, the space open space won't matter as much.

Have fun with them! And send us pictures!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 17, 2011)

Yes, this looks very luxurious. My first ghosts had to make do with deli cups with a twig in each one!

BTW Did you know that your name means "new boni" in Malay? Unfortunately, when you have been around for a while, you'll have to change it to "boniberpengalaman". Maybe Yen can think of something easier!


----------



## snowflake (May 17, 2011)

yea looks fine go look at my ghost setup

https://profiles.google.com/u/0/107825475989744036498?hl=en&amp;tab=wh#107825475989744036498/photos/5604342930151413953


----------



## sporeworld (May 18, 2011)

Here's my best example of "whispy". They love it!

http://i1085.photobucket.com/albums/j439/Sporeworld1/IMG_8268.jpg


----------



## bonibaru (May 18, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Here's my best example of "whispy". They love it!


Ah! Gotcha!


----------



## bonibaru (May 18, 2011)

ghost man said:


> yea looks fine go look at my ghost setup


Is that the 12 x 12 x 12? Your ghosts are pretty!


----------



## bonibaru (May 18, 2011)

PhilinYuma said:


> Yes, this looks very luxurious. My first ghosts had to make do with deli cups with a twig in each one!
> 
> BTW Did you know that your name means "new boni" in Malay? Unfortunately, when you have been around for a while, you'll have to change it to "boniberpengalaman". Maybe Yen can think of something easier!


LOL - it is my Singapura cat's name. She is named after her mother (also "Bonnie"). She is almost 15 years old - does that count as being around a while? Do I need to change her name now?


----------



## bonibaru (May 18, 2011)

angelofdeathzz said:


> I think it looks Great !!! If you want you could add some more Vines(I would dry them out in the oven at 175-190 first) or maybe some sticks closer to the top for molting, and at most dollar stores you can get fake plant vines w/leaves for cheap.


Thanks! I put two more twigs across the top and secured them in place so they can hang, but still left room for hanging off the screen. Are ghosts happier with leaves instead of just bare twig? (I realize "happy" is a subjective term lol)


----------



## snowflake (May 18, 2011)

bonibaru said:


> Is that the 12 x 12 x 12? Your ghosts are pretty!


its a 8x8x8 exo terra from joshsfrogs for $32 with free shipping


----------



## sporeworld (May 18, 2011)

bonibaru said:


> Are ghosts happier with leaves instead of just bare twig? (I realize "happy" is a subjective term lol)


Not sure. They seem... _less restless_ hanging under flowers or complex leaves (imagine them hanging from a rose bud, hooking their feet around the edges of the petals). They've done really well on what looks like artificial Baby's Breath. I've had a lot of luck keeping them off the top with that.

Also, I've usually got a climbing vine or stick that functions like the super highway. Everybody moves on it, but no one loiters... Heavy traffic area!


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 18, 2011)

Yes, by all means give them leaves. The insects that they need are not going to spend a lot of time hanging around on bare branches and the leaves will give them a sense of security (I don't believe I said that!). The green morph appears to be protective coloration when they are hiding in greener leaves, though once nymphs change to green, they don't turn back.


----------



## sporeworld (May 19, 2011)

Here's an artifical flower that they really seemed to be comfortable with. I honestly don't prefer yellow with the ghosts (just kinda nauseating), but I do like to SEE them, so as a material, it worked really well. Also, the wire in the vines was easy to shape.


----------



## Ricardo (May 26, 2011)

I prefer separating my nymphs into plastic cups so I can take care of each one better, make sure everyone has enough food and overall make it so they have an increased chance at growing.

Once they are L5/L4 I put them in large enclosures like the one you have.


----------



## sporeworld (May 27, 2011)

Ricardo said:


> I prefer separating my nymphs into plastic cups so I can take care of each one better, make sure everyone has enough food and overall make it so they have an increased chance at growing.
> 
> Once they are L5/L4 I put them in large enclosures like the one you have.


I agree with Ricardo. On paper. He's right...

But I have soooo much more fun with them communally! The sooner I can get them out of quarantine, the better! I just got a mess of L2 Idolos into an enclosure I was TRYING to save til L4. I reaaaaaly tried to be patient... I did! I know they aren't "happier", but they sure LOOK like it! I was playing with light fixtures, and the whole mob just slowly scurried away from the one I turned off allll the way over the one I turned on. It was hillarious!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 27, 2011)

Yeah I do that with mine to spread them around the top a little more, I have 4 23watt curly's and If you turn off the one most are hanging out under they wait 4-5 minutes then they march like a army of infantry to the next light amost at the same time, cracks me up!


----------



## sporeworld (May 27, 2011)

Hahahha! I cracked up reading it. If there are any rubber-suit-monster fans out there, watch "Gamera: Advent of Legion" on DVD. The monsters are bug-like, and there's a special feature called "Gamera Texarkana" where they overdubbed the entire movie with a hillarious deep-south script. Banjo plays everytime the bugs scuttle. I hear that everytime I see my babies start marching! Every couple of minutes, someone screams "Holy Cra*p!!!". Brilliant!

Here's a trailer. Watch at your own risk... It gets funny 1 minute in, and has a few... inappropriate moments.

Skeeters!


----------



## Ricardo (May 27, 2011)

I don't mind seperating them. I can identify each one better , and ensure proper growth.

L4 is probably when I put them together but as long as yours are doing okay communally I have no complaints!

Everyone has seperate methods.I'm sort of a perfectionist and SUPER careful with my little guys so I actually have more fun with each one in a cup until L4. Everyone has their own preference though!


----------



## bonibaru (May 28, 2011)

I can see the wisdom of keeping them in smaller areas until they have grown out a bit. So far they are toddling around and eating well but I am thinking I might pull them out until about L4.


----------



## Ricardo (May 28, 2011)

bonibaru said:


> I can see the wisdom of keeping them in smaller areas until they have grown out a bit. So far they are toddling around and eating well but I am thinking I might pull them out until about L4.


I like to fuss and keep a careful eye on ALL of my mantids seperately until L/L5 . ( Because of the increased chance of death )

So it may be a smart move for you , but if they are all eating equal amounts and are active then what you're doing is fine.


----------

